# Suche Notebook mit langer Akkulaufzeit + beste Performance



## raffael1001 (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin nun seit 3 Stunden vergeblich auf der Suche nach einem Notebook, welches folgende Merkmale aufweisen muss:
.) nicht größer als 15,4 Zoll (Im Bereich 11-13 Zoll, wärs mir am liebsten)
.) Lange Akkulaufzeit (brauchs auch für die Schule)
.) Möglichst beste Performance (auch bei Spielen)
.) "Außer-Haus" taugliches Display
.) Preis bis max 1300€

Mir sind da Notebooks wie Dell Alienware m11x R3 oder das macbook air ins Auge gefallen. Ersteres spiegelt total, zweiteres hat mit 128GB einfach zu wenig Speicher. 
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen, ich weiß die Bedingungen sind nicht gerade die besten, aber ihr kennt euch sicher besser in diesem Bereich aus als ich.
thx Raffael


----------



## Ashton (15. Oktober 2011)

Beste Performance und klein, dass schließt sich leider aus. 

Im Bereich 11-13 Zoll schau dir mal die beiden an:
Sony Vaio VPC-SB1B9E/B

Dell Vostro 3350, Core i5-2430M 2.40GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, silber

Für 14 Zoll bekommst schon eins mit einer GT 540M, die für die meisten Spiele reicht.

Acer TravelMate TimelineX 8473TG-2414G64Mnkk (LX.V4R02.002)


----------



## H. Martin (16. Oktober 2011)

Unter http://notebook.is-ok.de/Datenbank habe ich mal nach Notebooks gesucht mit den Grafikkarten "555M;460M;GTX" und der Größe "<=15,4" Zoll. Wie Du schon rausgefunden hast, gibt es welche von Alienware, aber keine mit mattem Display.

Von einem Vostro 3350 mit zusätzlicher Grafikkarte habe ich gehört, daß er deutliches Lüfterrauschen von sich geben kann. Das mag ein Montagsmodell gewesen sein, kann aber auch daran liegen, daß zuviel Wärmeenergie aus dem kleine Gehäuse abgeführt werden müssen. Das ist wohl ein Problem für die Hersteller. Die  Folgen sind für Gamer vielleicht egal. Aber nicht für Büromitarbeiter. Daher vermutlich die fehlende Auswahl zu Deinen Anforderungen.

Bei Deinem Budget hast Du noch eine weitere interessante Option: Du holst Dir ein Notebook 13-14,1 Zoll groß mit i3 oder i5 Prozessor ohne extra Grafik oder allenfalls mit einer GT 540M. Diese Geräte sind halbwegs leicht, haben eine relativ lange  Akkulaufzeit und lassen Dir noch Geld für einen Mini-Tower übrig, den Du für Spiele preiswerter und höher aufrüsten kannst, als ein Notebook.

Ich kenne Deinen Schulweg nicht, aber regelmäßig mit einem 1300 EUR Notebook loszuziehen, wäre mir nicht geheuer.


----------



## Ezio (16. Oktober 2011)

Apple MacBook Pro, 13.3", Core i5-2410M 2.30GHz, 4096MB, 320GB (MC700*/A) (Early 2011) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Ashton (16. Oktober 2011)

Dein Apple-Optimismus in allen Ehren. 
Aber eine Intel HD 3000 ist wirklich nicht für Spiele geeignet. Es sei denn der TE spielt Uraltspiele oder SIMS.


----------



## Ezio (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich spiele damit CoD und das läuft gar nicht schlecht


----------



## Ashton (16. Oktober 2011)

CoD 1?  CoD: Black Ops läuft schon nicht mehr und alles davor ist schon alt. 
Siehe hier.


----------

